# Bass Tournament



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)




----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

5 fish limit?


----------



## Gator-1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Send this to Terry and he'll help get the word out.
Here is the link to his site: http://www.ggbassclub.com/
They fish over there all the time.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

The flyer says $50 per person???? Is it not a team tournament?


----------



## mccormick (May 24, 2012)

$50 a person or $100 a boat. Lady at work is doing it. So you can fish it solo or team.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

Just curious, does anyone know how this tourament turned out?


----------

